# textarea unterteilen



## DuCaNe (15. November 2004)

und nochmal hallo ;-))
ich hab eine ganz banale textarea wie folgt aufgebaut:

*<textarea name="text" cols="50" rows="7">*
*überschrift *
*hier folgt der text*
*</textarea>*

kann ich z.B. ein *<hr> *zwischen überschrift und dem text einfügen?
oder muss ich mir für so etwas die tables anschauen?


----------



## max (15. November 2004)

Ich mach das vielleicht etwas umständlich aber ich mach dafür einfach 2 Textfelder.
Eins für die Überschrift und eins für den Text.

Und dann gebe ich das so aus:

```
<h1>Ueberschrift</h1>
<hr />
<p>Text Text Text</p>
```

Ist halt meiner Meinung nach das einfachste.

mfg
max


----------



## itseit (15. November 2004)

Hallo,

Wieso benötigst du überhaupt ein textarea ?

Tobi


----------



## Sven Mintel (15. November 2004)

In ein <textarea> gehört nur 1....Text.
HTML-Elemente sind dort nicht erlaubt.

Du kannst dort eine Linie höchstens so erzeugen:

```
<textarea name="text" cols="50" rows="7">
überschrift
__________________

hier folgt der text
</textarea>
```


----------



## DuCaNe (16. November 2004)

moin moin,

@tobi-city: nun ja es muss nicht unbedingt eine textarea sein. ich brauch halt eine deutliche trennung zwischen Überschrift und Text. Weil ich nachhher über mein CGI script den text aufsplitten und dann in die entsprechende Zeile einfügen will


----------



## max (16. November 2004)

würds einfach so machen:

```
<input name="ueberschrift" type="text" size="32"><br />
<textarea name="text" cols="35" rows="5"></textarea>
```

Und dann halt in die DB oder wo auch immer eintragen.


----------



## itseit (16. November 2004)

Genau durch ein Kommentar und ein Feld kannst du das ganz leicht lösen.


----------

